# Help and advice making ginger beer alcoholic



## Codza96 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm making ginger beer


----------



## Codza96 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm making ginger beer myself and have started with an non-alcoholic plant and was thinking I'd follow my recipe through but rather than bottling it add it to a brewing barrel and then add some yeast and let it ferment for a week or two. Any suggestions on how much yeast to add to 9.5L of mixture and how long to ferment it for?


----------



## Codza96 (Feb 15, 2013)

Recipe:
6 tea spoons of sugar
6 tea spoons of ginger
12 saltanas 
Juice of 2 lemons 
2 cups of cold water

Method:
Add all ingredients to a 2L container and mix together

Step 2
Add 4 cups of sugar, 3 cups of boiling water and juice for 4 lemons. Mix and leave sit for 2 days

Step 3
After leaving sit for 2 days add 2 tea spoons of ginger and 4 tea spoons of sugar, do this for 7 days 

Step 4 
Bring to the boil 3 cups of water and 4 cups of sugar, heat till sugar dissolves.
Add 28 cups of cold water and juice of 4 lemons

Step 5
Using a muslin cloth drain and squeeze all the liquid out of the ginger beer plant and add liquid into the water mixture. If you plan on making more ginger beer half plant and add 1L of water, 6 tea spoons of ginger and 12 tea spoons of sugar. Leave sit for 2 day and then feed plant for another 7 days

Step 6
Stir mixture and bottle. Makes 25 375ml stubbies.
Cap them and store in a dark place for 3 days or more, serve chilled.

Note:
Ginger beer matures so the longer you leave It he better it tastes


----------



## Codza96 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is the recipe I'm following, but I intend on adding all my liquid at the bottling stage to a fermenting barrel with yeast to create an alcoholic version.
Any ideas?


----------



## Angie (Jul 13, 2013)

how did your ginger beer turn out? I just started a batch last night and can hardly wait for it to be done. I started mine a bit differently - boiled lots of grated ginger and dry malt extract. Some recipes use white and brown sugar and some use the malt - not sure how the malt will taste and only time will tell. I brought the starting sg up to 5% and pitched the yeast last night. The recipe I am following ferments for about a week, rack off and add clearing agent and then to bottling. Adding about 1/2 tsp sugar to 500ml bottles and letting it sit for a week (or until the bottle is ready to blow) and then letting it sit in the fridge for a week. 

Did you add more sugar and bring the sg up, or did you bottle as is? The ginger plant makes a good probiotic drink but the alcohol content is less then 1% usually...


----------

